# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  ГВ-фото-марафон!

## Домик в деревне

Поступило прекрасное предложение, оно же в рамках Всемирной Недели Грудного Вскармливание, открыть одноименную тему с фотографиями. Поделиться красотой и нежностью =)))
Вот моя толика. Прошу обратить внимание, снято в моем любимом клубе Леля!

----------


## Еленк@

Воот, а кошка бдит! ))

----------


## Polixenia

*Олеся*, спасибо за темку! 

Вы с Зоей волшебные, и у тебя такой взгляд))) 

*Еленк@*, вы прелестны! И кошка тоже))) вообще люблю фотки деток с животными, они очень живые и трогательные получаются.

----------


## Polixenia

а я продублирую сюда фотки, которые уже есть на слингофотомарафоне. Просто там они не в тему как бы, а тут - самое им место

----------


## Еленк@

* Polixenia* Спасибо! Сейчас кормлю - дочка на колени и не влазит!  Фотка-то двухлетней давности  :Wink:

----------


## Еленк@

Ой, групповое фото прелестно! Прямо завтрак на траве! А мама справа не в вояже от Айловмам часом?

----------


## Polixenia

> * Polixenia* Спасибо! Сейчас кормлю - дочка на колени и не влазит!  Фотка-то двухлетней давности


а сколько сейчас дочке?

----------


## Polixenia

> Ой, групповое фото прелестно! Прямо завтрак на траве! А мама справа не в вояже от Айловмам часом?


ага, "Вояжик")))

----------


## Еленк@

2 года и 4 месяца

----------


## Polixenia

> 2 года и 4 месяца


какие вы умнички!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

А вы только детей кормите? А мы еще и драконов!
IMG_7391..JPG

----------


## Polixenia

правильно, мама может все, что угодно, даже дракона выкормить)))

----------


## Амина

На мосту) август 2010, Тиму 2 года)

----------

